# Vape King introduces Quest - First Class E-liquid



## Stroodlepuff (26/10/16)

We are excited to announce the arrival of Quest E-liquid to our range of top quality American E-liquids.


​The Quest juices are superb quality and come beautifully presented in a box with stunning bottles and a unicorn bottle thrown in the mix.

Available in 3MG and 6MG, 60ml bottles

Get yours here: http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/usa-eliquid-import/quest.eliquid.html


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------

